# Making dust from pellets...



## daveomak (Jan 14, 2018)

Mr T told me he makes dust all the time for some of his smoking needs..  He ground the pellets in a food processor or something..  I tried it and it seemed a little tough on the machine.. Pellets are HARD !!!..
So I threw them in warm HOT water..  in about 4 minutes they were falling apart...  I stirred them.. not much help, so into the blender they went... skip the blender part..  makes too fine a dust...  just stir, stir and stir until they are crumbled.. decant the water and dump onto a sheet pan that was lined with paper towels...   The towels help wick away water from the wood dust and keeps the dust from sticking to the sheet pan....

Wet dust.......  the pictures suck...






	

		
			
		

		
	
 ...
	

		
			
		

		
	







Dust...





	

		
			
		

		
	
 ...
	

		
			
		

		
	







Burned slow and cool...   another option when smoking stuff...  I think this is good for cheese and salmon...  I'm looking forward to trying it...





	

		
			
		

		
	
 .. Totally burned up...  I forgot to take a picture...  That pile took about 1.5 hours ...   I think..  just looked at my watch and didn't write anything down...
Dave...


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 14, 2018)

I had an open large bag of pecan pellets accidentally get wet when I left it in the back of my truck. No drying them out. They absorbed the water, bag expanded, and I ended up with saw dust. I kept it and use it. Makes great smoke for a longer time in my set up. Happy accident!


----------



## daveomak (Jan 14, 2018)

Good deal....  I like the dust...   I'm thinking you like the dust also....


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 14, 2018)

Yes I do Dave.


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 14, 2018)

The pellets were designed for pellet smokers. The dust had to be pressured into pellets so the pellet auger on the pellet smoker could feed it to the smoker. 

Dust is far better if you can use it IMO. 

My cousins have been using dust for years, they buy it as dust. comes in a pretty good sized box. I think they get it from sausage maker. Might check that out dave instead of buying pellets and having to make dust.


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 14, 2018)

Yep, it's there Dave:
https://www.sausagemaker.com/sawdust-woodchips-s/1940.htm

40# bag Hickory saw dust, $49. That's a lot of smokes!


----------



## bdskelly (Jan 14, 2018)

Didn’t know you could do that brother Dave.  I burn Todd’s dust rather than pellets. The dust seems to burn better in my rig.  I’ve never had a tray of lit dust go out.   This is a handy tip. Like!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jan 14, 2018)

Can you use dust in an AMNPS tray??  Or do you need the dust tray that Todd sells?
I've got some pellets I wouldn't mind turning into dust.
Gary


----------



## bdskelly (Jan 14, 2018)

GaryHibbert said:


> Can you use dust in an AMNPS tray??  Or do you need the dust tray that Todd sells?
> I've got some pellets I wouldn't mind turning into dust.
> Gary


Howdy Gary. Hope all is well.  Yup I’ve been just using my pellet maze. Works great. But after the burn I need to give it a once over with a wire brush to open this breather holes in the bottom of the tray. The dust seems to clog them a bit more than the pellets. But I like the burn. Todd did warned me about a flair up . But do not believe that’s occurred to me.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jan 14, 2018)

Thats great to hear Brian.  Thanks
Gary


----------



## azbohunter (Jan 14, 2018)

How long do you get out of one row of dust in the 5x8? I have used dust and pellets both from Todd for going on 5 years in a mailbox mod and MES 30. I acquired a Smokin-It 3 and am experimenting? Tonight I got 3 hours out of one row, when I pulled it, it had slowed way down but was working its way around the corner. Air flow/oxygen is a issue with these units. I smoke my salmon for the first couple hours at 110 with smoke and that is not going to happen with chunks or even with the AMNPS inside the Smokin-It. I tried it without any food, set temp at 110 and with dust burning temps went to 140. That was with a ambient temp of around 65.


----------



## bdskelly (Jan 14, 2018)

azbohunter said:


> How long do you get out of one row of dust in the 5x8? I have used dust and pellets both from Todd for going on 5 years in a mailbox mod and MES 30. I acquired a Smokin-It 3 and am experimenting? Tonight I got 3 hours out of one row, when I pulled it, it had slowed way down but was working its way around the corner. Air flow/oxygen is a issue with these units. I smoke my salmon for the first couple hours at 110 with smoke and that is not going to happen with chunks or even with the AMNPS inside the Smokin-It. I tried it without any food, set temp at 110 and with dust burning temps went to 140. That was with a ambient temp of around 65.


Yes sir. I was about to replace my old MES with your unit. Bear convinced me to stick with MES. It’s what I am use to cooking with And I like the glass window.  But I sure admire those sturdy Smokinit units.
 No first hand knowledge but have read the only thing to use are chunks of wood in smokinit.
I read low airflow May not keep the maze lit. It’s evident that they are built tight. 
I’ve not timed the burn using dust. But will and report back to you. My method with dust is that butts and brisket take a full load of dust. Poultry takes a half load. Not scientific but everyone seems to enjoy the meal. LOL. B


----------



## paul nj shore (Jan 15, 2018)

I have the Smokin- It 4 and use the 5x8 tray without any issues as recommend by Martin (Diggin Dog Farm ) a
few years back but I enlarged the drain hole a little when it first arrived . I was going to buy a used blender 
for making sawdust but we already have a Vita Mix blender and they have one with different blades for dry
I use Todds Pellets and it works great  ( for me ). I also micro my pellets and dust which I learned from this site


    HTH   Paul


----------



## tropics (Jan 15, 2018)

Dave good info thanks! Going to make some Cob & Hickory dust.
Richie


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 15, 2018)

Dave, Thanks for the information. I have one question(s): How long does it take to dry the pellets out enough to use them and do you air dry, oven or nuke them to dry? 

Chris


----------



## daveomak (Jan 15, 2018)

tropics said:


> Dave good info thanks! Going to make some Cob & Hickory dust.
> Richie



Richie, morning...   I just had a friend deliver "cob" from tractor supply...  I'm looking forward to smoking some belly with it...   Let us know how grinding the cob works...  I'd like cooler, less smoke, longer cold smokes to try on my bacon....  Trying to achieve "long ago" smoking techniques...


----------



## tropics (Jan 15, 2018)

daveomak said:


> Richie, morning...   I just had a friend deliver "cob" from tractor supply...  I'm looking forward to smoking some belly with it...   Let us know how grinding the cob works...  I'd like cooler, less smoke, longer cold smokes to try on my bacon....  Trying to achieve "long ago" smoking techniques...



I think I will wet them I know they will fall a part,then dry them plan on doing a Ham for Easter I remember you said you were getting some Cob Pellets
Richie


----------



## daveomak (Jan 15, 2018)

$10 sure beats $45 from Amazon...


----------



## tropics (Jan 15, 2018)

That it doe,no TS in my area so when I was in Ga. I got a bag,stopped at Cabelas one day and they had 40# bag of Hickory $6.00 It is a win win for me
Richie


----------



## daveomak (Jan 15, 2018)

I've got a Traeger supplier down the road that has good deals on 30# bags..  I think they are 30#'ers...


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 15, 2018)

I'll have to check TS for wood and cobs. Got one right down the road, thanks Dave.


----------



## daveomak (Jan 15, 2018)

indaswamp said:


> I'll have to check TS for wood and cobs. Got one right down the road, thanks Dave.


The cob is horse stall bedding...   called Best Cob...

https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/best-cob-premium-horse-bedding


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 15, 2018)

Thanks Dave!


----------



## daveomak (Feb 6, 2018)

Hey...  GMC....  Just saw your post...  HOLEY KEE RAP am I slow...   
Anywho...  On the tray, in the oven/smoker set on 250-270 for a couple hours...   done...  

Sorry about the slooooooooow response....   Dave


----------



## gmc2003 (Feb 6, 2018)

No problem Dave, thanks for the info.

Chris


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 6, 2018)

OK--I read every post on this thread, and I remember hearing about this a long time ago, but will somebody please answer the question asked earlier:
Why not just buy Dust & Pellets, like I've been doing for 8 years, instead of grinding some of your pellets into dust?

Bear


----------



## a g k (Feb 7, 2018)

bearcarver said:


> OK--I read every post on this thread, and I remember hearing about this a long time ago, but will somebody please answer the question asked earlier:
> Why not just buy Dust & Pellets, like I've been doing for 8 years, instead of grinding some of your pellets into dust?
> 
> Bear


  Hi all,
  Have been following this thread & want to add that in my travels, have run across some local individuals that buy 8' logs that they cut up into stove length firewood to sell. I stopped at one place that cut up red oak that way to sell to local BBQ joints. When I asked him about what he did with the sawdust he said I could have all I wanted for free. I got 3, 5 gallon buckets. Still have most of it. Only problem was it had rained just before I got there, but spread it out in the sun to dry stirring it occasionally. Can't beat the cost.
Alan


----------



## ab canuck (Feb 7, 2018)

Good info to know, Thx for posting and sharing this...


----------



## paul nj shore (Feb 7, 2018)

bearcarver said:


> OK--I read every post on this thread, and I remember hearing about this a long time ago, but will somebody please answer the question asked earlier:
> Why not just buy Dust & Pellets, like I've been doing for 8 years, instead of grinding some of your pellets into dust?
> 
> Bear



Hi Bear 
       For me It`s just easier buying pellets  . I put in what flavor I want 1  wiz for about 60 seconds I`m
done  Like I say that`s just for me . I only wiz enough for the 5x8 

     Paul


----------



## daveomak (Feb 7, 2018)

Bear, morning....  pound for pound, pellets are way cheaper...   and you have the convenience of 2 types of fuel...  
Anyhow, that's how this dummy looks at it...   




bearcarver said:


> OK--I read every post on this thread, and I remember hearing about this a long time ago, but will somebody please answer the question asked earlier:
> Why not just buy Dust & Pellets, like I've been doing for 8 years, instead of grinding some of your pellets into dust?
> 
> Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 7, 2018)

daveomak said:


> Bear, morning.... * pound for pound, pellets are way cheaper...  * and you have the convenience of 2 types of fuel...
> Anyhow, that's how this dummy looks at it...




Thanks Dave!
Now that's a good reason---Strange that they are, but a good reason.

Bear


----------



## daveomak (Feb 7, 2018)

_*El Cheapo*_  Dave strikes again....  HA...


----------



## hoity toit (Feb 7, 2018)

daveomak said:


> Richie, morning...   I just had a friend deliver "cob" from tractor supply...  I'm looking forward to smoking some belly with it...   Let us know how grinding the cob works...  I'd like cooler, less smoke, longer cold smokes to try on my bacon....  Trying to achieve "long ago" smoking techniques...



You are going to like the cob pellets, it is all I use on bacon and most pork.


----------



## daveomak (Feb 7, 2018)

Afternoon HT...   I have heard sooooo much about how good it is...  I'm waiting to try it...


----------



## johnmeyer (Feb 7, 2018)

Having ruined our wedding present (1978) Cuisinart trying to grind up wood chips, I am not a fan of this process.

How did it fail? The blade shattered and the bowl melted. Fortunately, the motor was OK. I was able to buy a new blade and bowl off eBay, so my wife is still speaking to me. 

Most people that do this buy a $5 swapmeet blender and use that. I can't imagine doing it in a $500 Vitamix.

But I'm with Bear on this one: just buy the dust from Todd.


----------



## SonnyE (Feb 8, 2018)

A while back I needed some material to try and make pucks for my Bradley puck pusher.
I found a 20# bag of Hickory Pellets at Walmart for $10.95 IIRC.
Anyway, some in a coffee can with some warm water and POOF, damp sawdust.
I managed to make some pucks, but they were inferior to real super expensive Bradley pucks.
But heck yeah, if you want dust, just wet some pellets, then dry them in the sun.
But not on a windy day. Nope. Your hard won dust will be gone like a fart in the wind... :(


----------



## daveomak (Feb 8, 2018)

Yep...  A little water takes all the work out of the blender...  Like making a smoothie...


----------



## SonnyE (Feb 8, 2018)

I was glad my wife wasn't home when I microwaved some pellets to dry them out.
The house smelled like my shop. But it aired out before she got home.  LOL!


----------



## johnmeyer (Feb 8, 2018)

I'll have to try the wet pellets, just to see what happens. Thanks to several people in this thread who suggested it.


----------



## SonnyE (Feb 9, 2018)

Taking this a step further today...
I wanted some 'reduced fuel' for my new smoker. So I put a small handful on the concrete and started tapping the pellets with a 2 pound steel hammer. Just enough to bust them down.
Now, admittedly, not the best method. No. But I wanted dry fuel.
So in a few minutes I had about a cup full of reduced pellets to play with.

Makes me wish I had Dad's old iron mortar and pestle for ore samples.
If you have one for crushing herbs, might think about trying that. ;)

OK, smoker ought to be hot about now... :)


----------



## paul nj shore (Feb 9, 2018)

I`m retired from Dock builders Union and I was thinking about using pellets for a cushion block with a 08 Vulcan hammer      saw dust guaranteed what about through the meat grinder . This is ment as " HUMOR " :D


----------



## SonnyE (Feb 9, 2018)

paul nj shore said:


> I`m retired from Dock builders Union and I was thinking about using pellets for a cushion block with a 08 Vulcan hammer      saw dust guaranteed what about through the meat grinder . This is ment as " HUMOR " :D



I don't know, Paul. But it does give a new meaning to 'smoke infused.'
"Our Hamburger smokes itself as it cooks." :rolleyes:
Right, but it tastes like ash.... :confused: :p

When I was 4, my Mom stopped and we watched a hammer driving steel to bedrock. Fascinating!


----------



## johnmeyer (Feb 9, 2018)

Maybe you could put them in a plastic bag and run over them with your pickup truck?


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 9, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> I don't know, Paul. But it does give a new meaning to 'smoke infused.'
> "Our Hamburger smokes itself as it cooks." :rolleyes:
> Right, but it tastes like ash.... :confused: :p
> 
> When I was 4, my Mom stopped and we watched a hammer driving steel to bedrock. Fascinating!


Stand by the pile driver all day for 40 hours and see how you like it ,,, LOL


----------



## paul nj shore (Feb 9, 2018)

What about using a fan ? you know the one  " WHEN THE SH...T HITS THE FAN "  that`s gotta work !!!


----------



## SonnyE (Feb 9, 2018)

I'm going a step way out of bounds.
I have a Jointer in my shop. It makes debris like you wouldn't believe.
And planers, likewise mass wood debris.
And I have a chunk of old oak to grind.
I've salvaged oak from old pallets before. I just never had any use for the waste...
Until now.


----------



## paul nj shore (Feb 10, 2018)

Now how cool is that !!!    :cool:


----------



## SonnyE (Feb 21, 2018)

Just a follow up, and a bucket of fine Oak smoker fodder.


----------



## daveomak (Feb 21, 2018)

Again, that's fine lookin' dust....   Dave


----------



## SonnyE (Feb 21, 2018)

daveomak said:


> Again, that's fine lookin' dust....   Dave



Thank You Dave!
I set the table to 1/16" and then wondered half way through if the effort was really worth it.
All in all, I now think yes.
I want to see how it does in the AMNPS. Tain't, tain't dust, and tain't pellets. But it has an interesting taste.

I thought of a question for you, but forgot it. Damn Senior moments anyway. LOL! :(


----------



## daveomak (Feb 21, 2018)

I must be rubbin' off on you...


----------



## SonnyE (Feb 21, 2018)

daveomak said:


> I must be rubbin' off on you...



Well, I think I might be a bit lazier... :rolleyes:


----------



## daveomak (Feb 21, 2018)

I was relating to the forget part...


----------



## SonnyE (Feb 21, 2018)

daveomak said:


> I was relating to the forget part...



Forget what? I forget what we were talkin about...


----------



## daveomak (Feb 21, 2018)

Me too.....


----------



## SonnyE (Mar 22, 2018)

Last mashin I did was out back at the smoker. I wanted some Alder dust from my left-over Bradley pucks.
I picked up a brick and started tappin the puck. Danged if it didn't do a much better job than the hammer.
Faster, too. Probably looked like a caveman smashen berries...
Uggah Boogah...


I've had trouble keeping my Oak shavens going. So I put a pellet 'fuse' in the bottom of the AMNPS, then lay the Oak, or Alder over that. Total, steady combustion. ;)


----------



## nanuk (Jun 30, 2018)

bringing up an old thread here, but was gonna ask:

I just soaked some hickory pellets to make dust.  I have a tray and a tube, and need the dust to be a bit more coarse than "Fine"
I used a potato masher and mashed them up.... worked pretty good, got more like grindings less than 1/8"

Q?  What is the optimum size for light smoke in a tray, or tube.... or whatever?  
I'm wondering about using a dado blade on my old table saw to make coarse dust


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 30, 2018)

nanuk said:


> bringing up an old thread here, but was gonna ask:
> 
> I just soaked some hickory pellets to make dust.  I have a tray and a tube, and need the dust to be a bit more coarse than "Fine"
> I used a potato masher and mashed them up.... worked pretty good, got more like grindings less than 1/8"
> ...




For the Tray, I never measured it, but it's just saw-dust. Shavings from a planer or jointer are too big.
Dust from a sander is too fine.
Dust from a Miter Saw, Chop Saw, or table saw are best.
A Dado Set is perfect, but it's the best dust if you crosscut with it.

The Tube is only for Pellets---Not Dust.

Bear


----------



## nanuk (Jun 30, 2018)

the dust I made from the pellets is like tablesaw dust more than fine dust.

the shavings work perfect when I compressed them into the tube.   when they were loose, they burned FAST but still with light smoke.
jammed into my 36" tube, they burned for 5 hours perfectly.
and the BearCarver Dried Meat had a nice smoke.  I over cooked it, but the smoke was good.
Next BCDM will be smoked in my MES30c in a couple days.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 1, 2018)

nanuk said:


> the dust I made from the pellets is like tablesaw dust more than fine dust.
> 
> *the shavings work perfect when I compressed them into the tube.   when they were loose, they burned FAST but still with light smoke.*
> jammed into my 36" tube, they burned for 5 hours perfectly.
> ...



Yup---I could see the heavier granules & shavings working in a Tube, but not so good in the tray.
Dried Beef should be fine pulling anywhere between 150° and 170°, and sliced paper thin.

Bear


----------



## nanuk (Jul 1, 2018)

Bear, I have my 36" tube STUFFED with the planer shavings and it is giving off a nice light blue smoke as we speak.
It is inside a 5 foot aluminum tube to feed the smoke into the MES30c.  
Seems to be able to smoke about 5 hours like that.

I have some "dried beef" inside now.  It was TQ'd as per your thread, and because I found the last stuff salty, I soaked it for a couple hours to see if that would lower the saltiness.  We shall see.   
I also have some TQ'd buckboard bacon in the smoker too!   I found the last stuff resembled bacon not at all, but more like a black forest ham.   Good stuff but not what I expected.

I didn't put any coating on this latest meat so I can taste the basic flavours the TQ and maple make.

I am enjoying this smoking journey!


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 1, 2018)

paul nj shore said:


> I`m retired from Dock builders Union and I was thinking about using pellets for a cushion block with a 08 Vulcan hammer      saw dust guaranteed what about through the meat grinder . This is ment as " HUMOR " :D


LOL ,,, that's funny . To me at least . St. Louis Carpenter . We have a pile drivers local down here . Re stock the pellets before the hammer drops again ?


----------



## paul nj shore (Jul 1, 2018)

chopsaw said:


> LOL ,,, that's funny . To me at least . St. Louis Carpenter . We have a pile drivers local down here . Re stock the pellets before the hammer drops again ?


----------



## paul nj shore (Jul 1, 2018)

Timing  !!!   :)


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 2, 2018)

nanuk said:


> Bear, I have my 36" tube STUFFED with the planer shavings and it is giving off a nice light blue smoke as we speak.
> It is inside a 5 foot aluminum tube to feed the smoke into the MES30c.
> Seems to be able to smoke about 5 hours like that.
> 
> ...




Yup, people can make their own toys or make mods to existing toys to make them work more like what they want, however I refer to the stock Tube smoker when I say it puts out too much smoke for an MES or other small smokers.

I never get too much salt flavor on my TQ cured meats. I got too much salt one time, and that was when I used "Hi Mountain Cure & Seasoning".
A lot of things affect the salt flavor of Bacon & Dried Beef. Not adding the amount of Brown sugar in my instructions is one. Not rinsing & soaking the surface salt off (1/2 hour) after curing is another, and Dry curing with TQ too long can allow too much salt to be absorbed.

Hope that helps.
Bear


----------



## nanuk (Jul 2, 2018)

I will pay a lot more attention to my amounts, cure times, and soaking.   I did a long soak on my last pieces, and they were better.

I can see how a tube with pellets would be too smokey for the MES's

my 3 foot DIY with maple shavings smoked for over 5 hours last night, and the smoke was light.
I took a small piece off after a couple hours and it was very light.  Next piece had about 3.5 hours and it was GOOD.
the Beef went full smoke, and took about 6 hours to get to temp, and it was a bit salty too but DELICIOUS!

Oh, forgot to add, I use the recommended brown sugar rub also.   I'm thinking of using double the sugar for a test.
I love this experimenting....  cause I get to eat my mistakes!


----------



## JMcGraw47 (Jul 24, 2018)

Been chasin my tail trying to generate smoke without the air pump and pellets in my $9 usd smoker box from Home Depot. Never thought about returning the pellets back to there original state! For now I have been placing on top of coals and it seems to do well but even SS going thru hot and cold cycles will eventually deteriorate over time/uses!

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Charcoal-Companion-Stainless-Rounded-Smoker-Box-CC4150/303073855


----------



## daveomak (Jul 24, 2018)

When grinding the pellets in your blender.....  The less you grind, the larger the dust particles...  You don't want them too small....    Grind small batches to test the particle size ...


----------



## JMcGraw47 (Jul 24, 2018)

daveomak said:


> When grinding the pellets in your blender.....  The less you grind, the larger the dust particles...  You don't want them too small....    Grind small batches to test the particle size ...


Have a large Mortar & Pestle for processing dogs meds (she's not a pill eater), will start coarse and work from there. Prefer doing the dry method but do have a dehydrator/oven if necessary.


----------



## tallbm (Jul 24, 2018)

daveomak said:


> When grinding the pellets in your blender.....  The less you grind, the larger the dust particles...  You don't want them too small....    Grind small batches to test the particle size ...



I think I have a very very very simple way to turn pellets into dust with no grinding, blending, or any of that, BUT I want to give it a try so I have good information to share.  I've accidently done it a few times and a couple of weeks ago I accidentally created a whole AMNPS worth of dust from pellets with absolutely no effort what so ever lol.

Stay tuned, unless you want to try the experiment yourself as well... I am always pressed for time so I may not get to it for a week or longer :)


----------



## JMcGraw47 (Jul 24, 2018)

tallbm said:


> I think I have a very very very simple way to turn pellets into dust with no grinding, blending, or any of that, BUT I want to give it a try so I have good information to share.  I've accidently done it a few times and a couple of weeks ago I accidentally created a whole AMNPS worth of dust from pellets with absolutely no effort what so ever lol.
> 
> Stay tuned, unless you want to try the experiment yourself as well... I am always pressed for time so I may not get to it for a week or longer :)


Oh pleez share, I just tried making a dry dust with a hammer and forget that method. Firm believer to work Smart, not Hard!


----------



## tallbm (Jul 24, 2018)

JMcGraw47 said:


> Oh pleez share, I just tried making a dry dust with a hammer and forget that method. Firm believer to work Smart, not Hard!



In short put a couple of handfuls of pellets on a tray or plate (not paper plate).
Drench them with water as though they sat out in a good rain shower.
Drain off any excess water that is on the plate.
Scatter the pellets as best possible (or not) and leave them in the hot summer sun and check on them again this time tomorrow. 

You will notice they have puffed up and started to become flakes/powder.
Once completely dried out you just push on them with your hand and they crumble to dust/flakes.
I would then make sure they are good and dry or even a 1 min microwave cycle and then try them in the AMNPS :)


----------



## JMcGraw47 (Jul 24, 2018)

tallbm said:


> In short put a couple of handfuls of pellets on a tray or plate (not paper plate).
> Drench them with water as though they sat out in a good rain shower.
> Drain off any excess water that is on the plate.
> Scatter the pellets as best possible (or not) and leave them in the hot summer sun and check on them again this time tomorrow.
> ...


   Great minds must think alike, after reading about using a blender/food processor and thinking about your potential discovery I also am trying the water approach.


----------



## JMcGraw47 (Jul 24, 2018)

While waiting for tallbm to share I tried what turns out to be his idea. Had an MT coffee creamer container with pellets in to keep dry (from humidity) and poured about a cup of water in it, right B4 my very eyes the pellets began to swell up and turn to wet particles like dust!
    They are drying now and have doubled in volume so far!


----------



## JMcGraw47 (Jul 24, 2018)

Going to the local sawmill later and arrange some hardwood dust, mostly oak & hickory and will blend with the fruit wood pellets/chips when the time comes......


----------



## tallbm (Jul 24, 2018)

JMcGraw47 said:


> While waiting for tallbm to share I tried what turns out to be his idea. Had an MT coffee creamer container with pellets in to keep dry (from humidity) and poured about a cup of water in it, right B4 my very eyes the pellets began to swell up and turn to wet particles like dust!
> They are drying now and have doubled in volume so far!



Nice!!!!
Great minds and all hahaha :D

I had a plate full of pellets that got rained on a couple of weeks ago and I just left them outside and then with all the hot sunny days I checked them and they were bone dry.  I then filled up my AMNPS and threw some pellets on just in case and lit it all.  I smoked 3 chickens with it and no issues lol.

Here in North TX we have been 108-112F outside for the past week so that heat and sun will dry this kind of stuff right up.  I would then try a little microwaving on my end to ensure all humidity is gone before burning.  

I think this will be an awesome and easy approach, especially during the summer time :)
Let us know how things turn out in a day or 2!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 24, 2018)

JMcGraw47 said:


> Oh pleez share, I just tried making a dry dust with a hammer and forget that method. Firm believer to work Smart, not Hard!




Or you can just buy your Dust from Amazing Smokers.
That's where I get my Pellets & my Dust.

Bear


----------



## tallbm (Jul 26, 2018)

JMcGraw47 said:


> While waiting for tallbm to share I tried what turns out to be his idea. Had an MT coffee creamer container with pellets in to keep dry (from humidity) and poured about a cup of water in it, right B4 my very eyes the pellets began to swell up and turn to wet particles like dust!
> They are drying now and have doubled in volume so far!



Any findings so far?  Has the dust dried up yet?
I'm sure here in the TX heat they would good and dried out... not sure if they are devoid of the unseen humidity but definitely they would not be anything near wet here hahaha.


----------



## nanuk (Jul 28, 2018)

I soaked some, like REALLY soaked them

then I drained them, and mashed them with a potato masher.

then dried in the BBQ on low heat.

too fine, by the time I got them lit in my tray, half had blown away.

next time, I think I'll dry the swollen ones, and then just crush with a pan or something to as to not create too fine a particle.


----------



## JMcGraw47 (Jul 28, 2018)

tallbm said:


> Any findings so far?  Has the dust dried up yet?
> I'm sure here in the TX heat they would good and dried out... not sure if they are devoid of the unseen humidity but definitely they would not be anything near wet here hahaha.



They were dry the next morning and in my DIY Vortex strainer I filled 2/3rds with dust and a light layer of pellets and fired it up. Got 2hrs of gentle cold smoke so fabricated the second strainer I bought to keep the cycle going.
   Tried it in my Kingsford Barrel grill while cookin some leg quarters but I guess the charcoal stole most of the O2 and it would not smolder. The box smoker will do fine in grill.  Am ready to cold smoke now.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 28, 2018)

Dust:
http://www.amazenproducts.com/category_s/63.htm

Bear


----------



## zachd (Aug 1, 2018)

I just throw a couple handfuls in the blender enough to fill what I need. Then I just pulse them a couple times and its always worked out for me.
Except I only do it when my wife is not around. I don't think she would be too happy if she saw what I was doing.


----------



## forgiven1 (Aug 22, 2018)

indaswamp said:


> Yep, it's there Dave:
> https://www.sausagemaker.com/sawdust-woodchips-s/1940.htm
> 
> 40# bag Hickory saw dust, $49. That's a lot of smokes!



Has anyone tried the dust from here in an AMNPS?  The particle size looks pretty large.


----------



## nanuk (Sep 25, 2018)

I used woodchips that came with my MES clone...  they burned well in my home made tray and tube.


----------



## cooker613 (Nov 26, 2018)

daveomak said:


> Mr T told me he makes dust all the time for some of his smoking needs..  He ground the pellets in a food processor or something..  I tried it and it seemed a little tough on the machine.. Pellets are HARD !!!..
> So I threw them in warm water..  in about 4 minutes they were falling apart...  I stirred them.. not much help, so into the blender they went... water and all....   worked good....
> Onto a sheet pan that was lined with paper towels...   The towels help wick away water from the wood dust and keeps the dust from sticking to the sheet pan....
> 
> ...


Did you just let the dust dry on its own or did you help it? How long did it take to dry out and be useable?


----------



## daveomak (Nov 26, 2018)

Evening...  My last batch a few weeks ago, was made from about 1# of  pellets...   200 + 200 + 100 grams...  soaked for about 10 minutes in hot tap water....  stirred only with a big spoon...  decanted the water...  spread evenly on a 1/4 or 1/2 sheet pan and in the smoker or oven at 250-275 for a couple three hours...  Do not put in a blender...  makes too many fines...


----------



## cooker613 (Nov 26, 2018)

Thanks, that sounds like even I can do it ;)


----------



## SonnyE (Nov 27, 2018)

cooker613 said:


> Thanks, that sounds like even I can do it ;)



Of course you can. ;)
Take a handful or more, put them in a cup or can (plastic coffee 'can') and dribble in water. I used our RO Filtered water myself because of the "unknowns" in our tap water. (Algae, for one.)
I put enough in to where I could begin to see the water. Then in short order, the water vanished and the pellets started to swell, distort, and come apart. I added a bit more water and the decomposing of the pellets got faster.
Try a small amount and see. 

Then, against my own advise, I used my hand to reach in and smush them up as I added smidgens more of water.
Very soon I had damp sawdust. Very fast!
I put mine in 2 - Steam Table 1/2 trays, which fit in my MES 30 smoker good, and set it for 275 degrees for 4 hours. That all but completely dried the sawdust out.
My experiment of 5 double handfuls yielded me a 2+ gallon pail full of Apple Wood sawdust from pellets.
I used a tray of it tonight to cold smoke my Bacon I'm Maken.
But I also plan to use the dust for Cheese, Almonds, and Salmon.


----------



## nanuk (Nov 27, 2018)

I did kinda like SonnyE did.
I SOAKED mine... dumped the water when they started to swell, and then mashed them with a tatter masher....  TOO FINE!
they worked but ANY breeze blew them around.
next time, I'll soak them, then drain them, then just pour them on a cookie sheet, and kinda mash them down with my hands to break them up....   then when dry, if they need more, they should crush like popcorn.


----------



## SonnyE (Nov 27, 2018)

nanuk said:


> I did kinda like SonnyE did.
> I SOAKED mine... dumped the water when they started to swell, and then mashed them with a tatter masher....  TOO FINE!
> they worked but ANY breeze blew them around.
> next time, I'll soak them, then drain them, then just pour them on a cookie sheet, and kinda mash them down with my hands to break them up....   then when dry, if they need more, they should crush like popcorn.



If you do them with your fingers, you can gently reduce and lumps or partially dissolved pellets until mush.
After drying, I was able to smush up any lumpiness's.
Last night I filled my AMNPS and pressed the sawdust down to try and make it firmer. Mostly I wanted mine to look like Dave's does, so mine wouldn't jump rows. I did set my torch to a very small flame to light the dust. It worked great for me.
Albeit, mine went 4 hours on two of the 3 rows. So I pulled two of my slabs of Bacon I'm Makin and hung them to cool, while two left went the balance of the dust.  The heat was Off at the 4 hour mark, and the meat was @ 90 degrees.
This is my first time 'Makin Bacon' from cure to plate. So I imagine I may make boo-boos.

Going to go check it. It is 'Aging' in the smoker. If any ants are sniffin around I'm gonna torch them!


----------



## Winterrider (Nov 27, 2018)

About 3 handfuls of pellets in coffee can, fill water about 2/3 way up the pellets. Stir lightly by hand and spread out on a large bar pan. The more water that is soaked up, the smaller the dust particles will end up being. 275 F in oven for 1hr, press pellets with spatula or similar for desired size.
Or buy dust from Amazan.


----------



## nanuk (Nov 29, 2018)

I dry outside.  Stinks the house too much in the oven.


----------



## wade (Nov 29, 2018)

Soaking and drying is WAYYYYYYY to much hard work when a 10 second press of a coffee/spice grinder button will make the dust as fine as you want. I (or more accurately, my wife) knows what the smell of simply microwaving the pellets for a couple of minutes is like and so there is no way I would be allowed to dry them for a couple of hours in the oven !


----------



## zwiller (Nov 29, 2018)

nanuk said:


> I dry outside.  Stinks the house too much in the oven.



Thanks for that.  Only time I will make dust is when Todd does not offer it like for cob (I think beech too).  I keep thinking there has to be a simpler way to do it like put pellets in an old stocking/cheesecloth/etc and soak overnight and hang to dry inside for a few days.  Not the fastest tho but I am a patient guy.


----------



## johnmeyer (Nov 29, 2018)

If you use a blender or food processor or spice grinder to pulverize the pellets, be very careful. Do a small batch first and only run the appliance for a few seconds. I tried to pulverize wood chips (yes, I know, quite different from pellets) and I ruined our 40-year-old wedding present food processor. Thanks to eBay I was able to replace the melted bowl and the broken blade. Wood pellets will probably pulverize much, much more easily, but it is still worthwhile to be careful.


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 20, 2018)

zwiller said:


> I keep thinking there has to be a simpler way


This worked pretty good for what I wanted . To burn " dust " in a tube . The grinder made enough coarse pieces to keep the rest from falling thru . The wet method works great , just to fine for the tube .


----------



## johnmeyer (Dec 20, 2018)

The grinder idea is very cool. I like that. It looks like you not only have more control over the conversion process, but the resulting "dust" looks a little coarser. It's also nice not to have to wait until the pellets dry, since you don't soak them with this approach.

I'd have to compare it to both the original pellets and the dust Todd sells, but this looks like it might have some of the burning properties of dust, without having the problems of compaction, fall-through, and slow burning that I've had when using Todd's dust in my AMNPS. 

I'll be trying this one. Thansk!


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 20, 2018)

johnmeyer said:


> more control over the conversion process,


Yes , and I'll add that the amount you put in affects the out come . Less pellets at a time equals a courser out put .


----------



## nanuk (Dec 21, 2018)

chopsaw said:


> This worked pretty good for what I wanted . To burn " dust " in a tube . The grinder made enough coarse pieces to keep the rest from falling thru . The wet method works great , just to fine for the tube .
> View attachment 383093
> View attachment 383094




I like this idea

and I can always find old grinders in the good will store


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Apr 10, 2019)

Saved for inbound A-Maze-N purchase!  Thanks 

 daveomak
 !

bump for visibility too 

(took me a minute to find)


----------



## daveomak (Apr 10, 2019)

Dust is all I use anymore...   I really like the way the thin smoke permeates the meat, when cold smoking.....


----------



## pugsbrew (Aug 18, 2019)

chopsaw said:


> This worked pretty good for what I wanted . To burn " dust " in a tube . The grinder made enough coarse pieces to keep the rest from falling thru . The wet method works great , just to fine for the tube .
> View attachment 383093
> View attachment 383094



Anyone else tried this?  Looks easy


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 18, 2019)

Hey Pugs , how ya doin bud .  
It is pretty easy . I use a 1/2 inch plate , and don't over load it . That's key . It does take some muscle at first , and some back and forth before you get to a complete crank . After that it's good to go . I crank up enough for a 12 " tube in minutes . 
I think 

 normanaj
 uses an electric coffee grinder with good results . If you try it , let us know what you think .


----------



## normanaj (Aug 19, 2019)

chopsaw said:


> I think
> 
> normanaj
> uses an electric coffee grinder with good results . If you try it , let us know what you think .



Yup.Just a cheapo I picked up at the local thrift store.I use it just like a food processor...I just keep tapping the button until I get the right consistency.


----------



## zwiller (Aug 19, 2019)

I bought a $11 grinder on ebay solely to do this.  Plate is 3/8" and takes a little work but IMO totally worth it.  Like 

 chopsaw
 says a little back and forth does it.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Oct 31, 2020)

So Dave...  I'm a lil confused on HOW MUCH water to use to do this process... A pot of water and dump pellets in ??  Or just enough water to make them damp ??   

Thanks Brother


----------



## daveomak (Nov 1, 2020)

Add hot tap water to the pellets....   Cover them....  They will expand like an accordion  and fall apart...



Evening...  My last batch a few weeks ago, was made from about 1# of  pellets...   200 + 200 + 100 grams...  soaked for about 10 minutes in hot tap water....  stirred only with a big spoon...  decanted the water...  spread evenly on a 1/4 or 1/2 sheet pan and in the smoker or oven at 250-275 for a couple three hours...  Do not put in a blender...  makes too many fines...


----------



## Murray (Nov 1, 2020)

daveomak
 has a good point with the fines, however, some fines doesn’t hurt. I grind my pellets with an old hand crank grain grinder(adjustable grind size) and I have found that the smaller the grind the longer the dust will smoulder.  Using a 6” Oval tube with whole pellets I’ll get about 1.5-2 hours of smoke that is way to “thick” for my taste. Using dust I will get 4-5 hours of a thin blue smoke, grinding the pellets too much it gets to be a challenge to keep them in the tube and keeping the tube burning. My unproven theory is too fine a grind and you loose much of the trapped air between the dust particles which supports combustion.  Conversely, whole pellets have lots of air between them and will burn faster producing lots of smoke. Too much IMHO.


----------



## Watson (Nov 12, 2020)

daveomak said:


> Add hot tap water to the pellets....   Cover them....  They will expand like an accordion  and fall apart...
> 
> Evening...  My last batch a few weeks ago, was made from about 1# of  pellets...   200 + 200 + 100 grams...  soaked for about 10 minutes in hot tap water....  stirred only with a big spoon...  decanted the water...  spread evenly on a 1/4 or 1/2 sheet pan and in the smoker or oven at 250-275 for a couple three hours...  Do not put in a blender...  makes too many fines...


OK. Thanks for this.  
My bacon was getting too much smoke. Last batch was almost 'sooty' and trying to dial this back with the AMNPS. I put in less pellets and the thing keeps going out.

So the bellies are back in the fridge.

I just added some hot water to the pellets and they exploded like popcorn.  In the oven drying as we speak.

Will try these in the AM to finish the smoke.

BTW, if this works, I may try watering down the pellets with bourbon next time  :)


----------



## Watson (Nov 13, 2020)

This was exactly the answer.  Very light blue smoke and not going out. Really like what I am seeing here.
Hard to start though as my blow torch wanted to send the dust everywhere.  

Might put some full size pellets in the front to get things started next time. 

A+. The forum strikes again! 

Thanks.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Nov 13, 2020)

Good to hear...  The wife didn't have any objections to putting them in the oven ??   Does it smoke/smell the house up when drying ??


----------



## Murray (Nov 13, 2020)

Watson said:


> This was exactly the answer.  Very light blue smoke and not going out. Really like what I am seeing here.
> Hard to start though as my blow torch wanted to send the dust everywhere.
> 
> Might put some full size pellets in the front to get things started next time.
> ...


If you have a heat gun give it a try, takes a bit longer but you won’t blow dust as much as the touch.


----------



## daveomak (Nov 13, 2020)

Light the dust from the bottom of the maze or tube...  Get the SS hot and it will burn....

Put a little alcohol on  the dust and light it...

I use a small butane torch......


----------



## hoity toit (Nov 13, 2020)

daveomak said:


> Richie, morning...   I just had a friend deliver "cob" from tractor supply...  I'm looking forward to smoking some belly with it...   Let us know how grinding the cob works...  I'd like cooler, less smoke, longer cold smokes to try on my bacon....  Trying to achieve "long ago" smoking techniques...


low slow and cool is my go to method.


----------



## Watson (Nov 14, 2020)

JckDanls 07 said:


> Good to hear...  The wife didn't have any objections to putting them in the oven ??   Does it smoke/smell the house up when drying ??


Surprisingly understanding.  But she is invested in the bacon I make and will tolerate quite a bit as I make it.  

I'll do it while she is gone next time though. :) 

How high do you guys fill the tray with the dust?  To the top?  Halfway?


----------



## normanaj (Nov 14, 2020)

I'm mystified by this soaking and drying method.I dump a load of dry pellets into a blender and have all the dust I want in a few seconds and can make it as fine or coarse as I need it.


----------



## SlowmotionQue (Nov 22, 2020)

normanaj said:


> I'm mystified by this soaking and drying method.I dump a load of dry pellets into a blender and have all the dust I want in a few seconds and can make it as fine or coarse as I need it.




Same here.

If I want a coarse dust, I just run it in the blender with short bursts and make the dust as course or as fine as I want.


----------



## daveomak (Nov 23, 2020)

normanaj said:


> I'm mystified by this soaking and drying method.I dump a load of dry pellets into a blender and have all the dust I want in a few seconds and can make it as fine or coarse as I need it.



As mystified as you may be, do you find the dust an improvement to your smoking arsenal ??



SlowmotionQue said:


> Same here.
> 
> If I want a coarse dust, I just run it in the blender with short bursts and make the dust as course or as fine as I want.



Do you like having "dust" to smoke you food with ??


----------



## philinnm (Nov 24, 2020)

Anyone know if Todd over at Amazen is OK. I've emailed twice about buying some dust, but haven't heard anything back....   Thanks!


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Nov 24, 2020)

Rumor has it that he (Todd) sold the business...


----------



## Winterrider (Nov 24, 2020)

Watson said:


> How high do you guys fill the tray with the dust? To the top? Halfway


I fill each row being used about 3/4 lightly packed. Don't want too high just in case an ember would jump rows.
I dry my soaked pellets on a couple sheet pans in my MES 40 instead of the oven.


----------



## SlowmotionQue (Dec 8, 2020)

daveomak said:


> As mystified as you may be, do you find the dust an improvement to your smoking arsenal ??
> 
> 
> 
> Do you like having "dust" to smoke you food with ??



Yes, I like using the dust to smoke food with.


----------



## smokeybo (Feb 7, 2021)

indaswamp said:


> I had an open large bag of pecan pellets accidentally get wet when I left it in the back of my truck. No drying them out. They absorbed the water, bag expanded, and I ended up with saw dust. I kept it and use it. Makes great smoke for a longer time in my set up. Happy accident!



This was my EXACT method of making dust


----------



## Jersey Jimbo (Mar 21, 2021)

I know this is an old post but do people use cob bedding in their smoke tubes.  And what flavor does it add to what your smoking


----------



## cmayna (Mar 21, 2021)

daveomak said:


> Add hot tap water to the pellets....   Cover them....  They will expand like an accordion  and fall apart...
> 
> 
> 
> Evening...  My last batch a few weeks ago, was made from about 1# of  pellets...   200 + 200 + 100 grams...  soaked for about 10 minutes in hot tap water....  stirred only with a big spoon...  decanted the water...  spread evenly on a 1/4 or 1/2 sheet pan and in the smoker or oven at 250-275 for a couple three hours...  Do not put in a blender...  makes too many fines...



The way I do it, thanks to Dave.


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 21, 2021)

Jersey Jimbo said:


> I know this is an old post but do people use cob bedding in their smoke tubes.  And what flavor does it add to what your smoking


I haven't yet , but yes some do . It's a certain brand though . Should be some threads on it here if you do a search.


----------



## Jersey Jimbo (Mar 21, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> I haven't yet , but yes some do . It's a certain brand though . Should be some threads on it here if you do a search.


Thanks will look into it


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 21, 2021)

I'm on my phone . Hard to post links .


----------



## daveomak (Mar 22, 2021)

Yep...  Many folks on here do....


----------



## Winterrider (Mar 22, 2021)

May want to check if you have a TSC in your area. That's where some were purchasing. Unfortunately ours does not so can't experiment.


----------



## Jersey Jimbo (Mar 22, 2021)

daveomak said:


> Yep...  Many folks on here do....
> What type of flavor does the corn cob pellets give.  And it is just for the smoke tube.
> 
> 
> View attachment 490219


----------



## zwiller (Mar 23, 2021)

There are a lot of corn farmers here and many burn cob.  The smell is very nostalgic to me.  I think it adds a rustic or what I call a farmhouse character to things.  I blend with pitmasters choice, apple, and oak like a farmer would use just whatever he has on hand.  

 Winterrider
 shoot me a PM.


----------



## mr_whipple (Dec 24, 2021)

I've had this thread bookmarked for a while, and just now getting around to it. I'm looking for a lighter smoke profile out of the ammo can mod for my MES. So far I've had mixed success. I'm in the middle of making dust from cob bedding and cherry pellets, and as usual I learn things by trial and error, focus on error.  I didn't realize just how much dust I was going to end with from the amount of pellets I used  3 cups of cob to 1 cup of cherry.  Watered and stirred to what I felt was a good consistency and had enough to fill 3-4 17" sheet pans rather full. That said, I filled up the two I had and let it go in the oven at 250 for a few hours, still damp but had expanded a bit. Stirred them up and put them back in bumping the oven up to 265. Too hot....   got a little smoke from the paper towels so I pulled those out and put the "dust to be" back on the cookie sheets, but I tossed one and split the remaining between the two. Much more manageable. So far so good. Has a nice texture to it, not too fine.  Didn't take any pics, but I'll get one or two of the finished product.


----------



## mr_whipple (Dec 25, 2021)

Here ya go, but did forget to take a pic of the maze before I dumped it this morning.  It burned two rows in about two hours, which seems a bit fast. It is going to need help drafting out the top as the smoke was stacking up in the MES. I'm going to rig up a variable speed fan set up like a venturi. That and I'm going to increase the size of my ammo can.


----------



## indaswamp (Dec 25, 2021)

If you can pack the dust tight that will both increase the burn time and lessen the intensity of the smoke...


----------



## mr_whipple (Dec 25, 2021)

I don't think I packed it in there very tight. I'll try that.


----------



## daveomak (Dec 25, 2021)

Also, if you turn the heat, on it will increase the draft...  You can turn it off after a bit so the smoker doesn't heat up too much...
Check the weight of the maze loaded...  a loaded maze with pellets weighs ~450 grams..  You will be burning less weight in dust = a less dense smoke...


----------

